# Recommend me a wheel sealant/wax



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I've never used a wheel sealant/wax before so really don't know what to use.

I guess they all do the same job,protect my alloys from brake dust ingraining on my wheels.

Looking for something less than £20 that has a decent durability...

Educate me fellas!!!!!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Finish Kare 1000P. You can't go wrong.

Solid as a rock, just prepare (clean) the wheels carefully before use. Use sparingly.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

FK 1000P, cant go wrong with it.
Also, just started using some AB Cherry Glaze I found lying around, as an AIO it does a decent job.
hth.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

race glaze nano wheel seal 2 layers gives 6 months easy
just spray it on leave a few mins and then buff, and do another layer 1h later


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Race glaze nano wheel sealant is good as is sonax rim sealant. The best though imo is C5 with proper prep 18 months out a coat.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wax-planets wheel wax is well worth a try at £14. Gave loads of gloss to my wheels.



Gonz.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Wax-planets wheel wax is well worth a try at £14. Gave loads of gloss to my wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


What kind of longevity do you get with that?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> What kind of longevity do you get with that?


Not sure yet mate it's only been on a week!!!
Most are usually around the 3 month mark so I would be happy to get that.

It's beading is insane after 2 coats.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Race glaze nano wheel sealant is good as is sonax rim sealant. The best though imo is C5 with proper prep 18 months out a coat.


I agree, I got 18 months from my application of C5. 
you have to have the time to apply and cure so not always for everyone.

Gonz.


----------



## williamhawkes (Jan 14, 2017)

I've used Poorboys World before and their really good, I highly recommend them. Great smells too.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

williamhawkes said:


> I've used Poorboys World before and their really good, I highly recommend them. Great smells too.


One of the first wheel sealants I used too, that smell is great and the finish is good too but I believe things have moved on and durability wise it was always lacking.

Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Planet Polish Wheelseal and Shine. £8.99 + £2.70 postage. Quote up to 3 months protection, I get longer and so do others if you research a little. Very easy to apply, really nice finish. Only need shampoo once protected which most likely improves durability.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

If I use tardis and korrosol on my wheels will a dedicated wheel cleaner like bilberry wheel cleaner not be needed?

I was going to do that then seal them with wax? 

It would save me buyin bilberry too


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> If I use tardis and korrosol on my wheels will a dedicated wheel cleaner like bilberry wheel cleaner not be needed?
> 
> I was going to do that then seal them with wax?
> 
> It would save me buyin bilberry too


Those two should do it easy. I use Iron X and Tardis at 6 monthly intervals , seal them and that's it. I hardly ever use wheel cleaner even though I appear to have a couple bought on offer in shops.
Same with bug remover, well protected paint seems to do the job. I sometimes cannot understand how wheel cleaners are so popular in regular use but appreciate some think they get cleaner wheels. For me it is working backwards regardless of dilution but some use them, some do not.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> One of the first wheel sealants I used too, that smell is great and the finish is good too but I believe things have moved on and durability wise it was always lacking.
> 
> Gonz.


Bubblegum too!! I used this on my split rim AC Schnitzer Racing alloys, back in the day. Still got the alloys (need to sell!) and sound of the product left.
But will now get FK1000P after further research and recommendations.


----------

